# Looking for W.B Morrison old corner drug store bottle



## BenTheDigger (Sep 16, 2014)

I collect Dr Pepper bottles. I have a huge collection of most of there bottles. I'm missing a few and one I would like most is a drug store bottle by the creator of Dr. Pepper. The name on the bottle is W.B Morrison's Old Corner Drug Store. If anybody wants to sell one or knows of somebody who is selling one i'd be very interested in buying. I included a picture of the bottle below.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## BenTheDigger (Sep 16, 2014)

Pictures appear tiny Ill upload new ones


----------



## BenTheDigger (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice glass Ben,  The script embossing always pleases me.  When i worked in Thatcher Glass's Central Mold Shop, we had three or four mold makers who were real artist at it with a hammer and chisel.  They put a white coating in the mold cavity and penciled in the lettering and then chiseled out the iron.  From there we could make a decaled plastic master and did the rest of the mold set, exactly like the first one, after the detail was cast in melted suffer and the lettering approved by the customer.  "This bottle is a neat example of a good job done.   RED Matthews


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd love to see some pictures of your collection sometime.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Oct 4, 2014)

Sure no problem


----------



## BenTheDigger (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll make a post when I have the time.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, I assume you have the one where the embossing is only on the base.  An oval shaped bottle.  Embossing is The Morrison Drug Co. Waco, Tex.  I have one that I found in an antique store in Florence, Colorado.  If you do have it could you please tell me its rarity and value?  Thanks, Stephen


----------



## BenTheDigger (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Stephen,I believe I know which one your talking about. I do have one like that with embossing on the base, could you upload a picture so I can see if it is the one I have?Thanks,-Ben


----------



## stephengray (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is the bottle I was talking about. Embossed: The Morrison Drug Store Waco, Tex. Stephen


----------

